# A1 Trimmers Anyone used them??



## stewartwebr

Hello,

I should really have selected the option of full leather when I bought my Chieftain. But it would have meant a further delay of delivery. I have been thinking about it for sometime and don't like placing throws and things over the seats.

I have had a few quotes from Regal, Foams etc. I received a recommendation from a friend to contact A1 Trimmers so I called them this afternoon and the guy has given me a good price and seems to know what he is talking about.

Can anyone give any recommendations to this company?

Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## dawnwynne

Hi Stewart,

I haven't used them but this thread is presently active and it looks like a good job was done by A1

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-74529-days0-orderasc-10.html

Hope that helps...there's photos further down the page


----------



## jaks

*A1 trimmers*

Hi Stewart i personally haven,t used them i have just had my Bessacar done what a lovely job by a company called Hanley of Edinburgh .they are situated just off the Sherrifhall r,about heading into Edinburgh tel 0131 6303444 i should point out i am not related to above company but knew the family 15 yrs ago anyway i am very happy with the work done hope this helps as an alternative or comparison JAKS


----------



## sideways

Yes i have used A1 trimmers first class job, took van one day picked it up next day, John modified the cab seat bases, full re upholstery, free tv cover, all in all A1(pun intended)Roger


----------

